# IronMag Research Pramipexole Review



## Mike Arnold (Aug 17, 2014)

_*Pramipexole

*IronMag Research Product Review*

*


_
*Purity & Potency
*
Test results came back at near 100% purity & potency according to mass spec analysis. This is the highest you will find anywhere and to my knowledge, no other research company is mass spec testing each and every batch of every product they sell. This means that with IMR products, purity & potency is gauranteed at all times.




*Personal Research Experience

*As someone who is unable to research trenbolone for more than a few weeks at a time due to sexual dysfunction via elevated prolactin levels, this product was of particular interest to me. Initially, I decided to research cabergoline in order to rectify the problem, but after recieving multiple bogus products (and $100's of lost dollars) I gave up on the idea and limited my trenbolone research to no more than 3-4 weeks consecutively. At the time, I considered pramipexole, but never got around to actually trying it. Things remained this way for several years.

However, after learning about IMR's new operation and more importantly, the strict quality control procedures on which their company would be based, I knew they were going to set a new standard in the research chem game and in doing so, it convinced me to give anti-prolactin drugs another shot. Being that pramipexole is the only anti-prolactin drug they sell (for good reason, which I will get to in a second), I decided to go with pramipexole. To be honest, I had avoided prami in the past because I felt it was inferior to Caber and because I didn't feel like dealing with the sleepiness that could potentially accompany one's reserach. However, my opinion on this drug changed completely after initiating my own research, which not only lent further credibility to my belief that one must have personal experience with a drug before being able to properly report on it, but that it was a very capable and potent anti-prolactin drug which could be researched without issue.

Within a few weeks of research, my trenbolone related problems vanished, allowing me to research trenbolone unhindered for the first time in my life. I encountred no issues at all during this time. As an added benefit, I experienced all the other benefits normally associated with this type of research. 




*Advantages of Pramipexole

*Unlike pramipexole, caberoline is unstable in solution. This prevents it from being sold as a research chem, as it is illegal to sell research chems in any form that might indicate human use (i.e pills, capsules, etc). Because of this, prami is the only new generation anti-prolactin drug sold by research companies. Although caber is a good drug, the inability to acquire this drug with a purity & potency gaurantee (unless you have a prescription) is something to be considered. Often, the caber products sold by UGLs or other online drug distributers are either bogus or under-dosed. When dealing with these companies, quality is the single biggest issue the customer faces. It is the subject of innumerable threads & posts on websites everywhere and for good reason. Why? Because, quite frankly, people get ripped off all the time and with a huge percentgage of UGL drugs being bunk, mislabeled, under-dosed, and/or suffering from purity issues, having a purity & potency gaurantee is invaluable. No one wants to waste their hard-earned money, but it happens every day in this community. When you order from IMR, you can trust that the product you get is exactly what it says in the label in the dosage indicated. The bottom line is that can either take your chances with caber and hope you end up with the correct, properly dosed drug...or buy a product which does the job just as well, but which comes with a purity & potency gaurantee.

In addition to quality control, let's not forget legality. While many PED users have become desenstized to violating the law on regular basis, it is still nice to know that some of the drugs we research can be purchased without any potential legal ramifications. Aside from not having to worry about Uncle Sam, the legality of these products is the primary reason IMR is able to offer benefits such as a purity & potency gaurantee and fast-paced shipping. Unlike a UGL, which must have their products tested (if they test them at all) from sources willing to break the law, IMR is able to hire legal, legitimate labs to test their products, while shipping is as easy as running to the post office and dropping off an order. Of course, this also means you don't have to worry about your product being held up or confiscated by customs.




*Packaging & Delivery

*Packaging is what you would expect from company like this--professional and protective of the contents. In the 2 orders I have recieved, both came within 3 days...and I live on the other side of the country from where they were shipped, so the orders must have been shipped either that day or early the following morning.



*


http://www.ironmagresearch.com/

*​


----------



## Mansir39 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice review bro.. Even though it's long I still read the entire thing.. . I was thinking about giving prami a shot myself and now I know from where I will get my research products..


----------



## jcsl (Aug 17, 2014)

this defiantly is good stuff, ive used a bunch of other sponsors prami and .5 ml was a good dose for me i never had to taper up or down but when i got my package from iml a couple days ago i started the first night and took .5 ml before bed toss and turned all night and woke up and was sick as hell for a couple hours
i adjusted everything and started .25 then next night and even that as a little strong so i had to go to .125 and taper up to .25 and that's where im staying, this right here is some good and defiantly potent stuff!

o and i have to mention as well my wife has told me am a lot happier and easier to deal with and my sex drive went through the roof so anyone questioning get pick some up, dont, it works!


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 17, 2014)

jcsl said:


> this defiantly is good stuff, ive used a bunch of other sponsors prami and .5 ml was a good dose for me i never had to taper up or down but when i got my package from iml a couple days ago i started the first night and took .5 ml before bed toss and turned all night and woke up and was sick as hell for a couple hours
> i adjusted everything and started .25 then next night and even that as a little strong so i had to go to .125 and taper up to .25 and that's where im staying, this right here is some good and defiantly potent stuff!
> 
> o and i have to mention as well my wife has told me am a lot happier and easier to deal with and my sex drive went through the roof so anyone questioning get pick some up, dont, it works!



For anyone who might not realize, his inablity to start at .5 mg is an indicator of the product's potency.  When prami is properly dosed, very few guys can start at a full .5 mg/day.  Rather, most will need to start low and work their way up from there over a period of 1-2 weeks, which will allow the body to gradually adapt to the changing brain chemistry and avoid side effects.  After that, all you get is the benefits.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 18, 2014)

Mike, 
I've slowly worked my way up to 2 mg per day of prami.  The benefits are amazing, do you know of any long term ill effects of this? 

P.s. please learn to spell guarantee.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesome review! Thanks mike


----------



## theestone (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice. Might have to pick some up. Would be good to have this on hand.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 18, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Mike,
> I've slowly worked my way up to 2 mg per day of prami.  The benefits are amazing, do you know of any long term ill effects of this?
> 
> P.s. please learn to spell guarantee.




Why such a high dose? What effects are you lookin for with that much.

got mine couple wks back and just waiting for get my hand on some deca/npp and ill be all over it.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 19, 2014)

Usealittle said:


> Why such a high dose? What effects are you lookin for with that much.
> 
> got mine couple wks back and just waiting for get my hand on some deca/npp and ill be all over it.



Growth hormone release.  Sleep quality.  Sense of well being.  Decreased refractory period.  Other than the gh release they are all coming on strongly.  Couldn't comment on the gh as I haven't tested or anything.  For the price, well worth what I'm seeing.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 19, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Mike,
> I've slowly worked my way up to 2 mg per day of prami. The benefits are amazing, do you know of any long term ill effects of this?
> 
> P.s. please learn to spell guarantee.



Wow--I just typed out an awesome 30 minute repsonse to this question, but then I acidentally erased it (a bit pissed now). However, instead of taking the time to re-type it, I am going to take your advice and enroll in a special spelling class instead, which sadly, doesn't leave me with enough time to re-type the in-depth response I originally provided. Therefore, I will supply you with the short answer to your question, which unfortunately, leaves out of a lot of relevant and potentially useful info, but don't worry, while I am learning how to spell, you can do learn how to use PubMed. We will both be better for it--me at spelling and you at answering your own questions. 

Short answer: Potential, intial side effects experienced at the onset of treatment (nausea, tiredness) tend to diminish over time, remaining in less than 5% of patients with long-term use. However, dopaminergic agents have been shown to cause an increased incidence of compulsive disorders (rare) with long-term use (years). Overall, it is considered safe for long-term use often prescribed for many years in those with restless leg syndrome. Still, I recommend that users administer it "as needed" to manage prolactin levels, not as a permament sexual enhancer.



P.S. Please learn that no one likes the fucking spelling & grammer police.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 19, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Wow--I just typed out an awesome 30 minute repsonse to this question, but then I acidentally erased it (a bit pissed now). However, instead of taking the time to re-type it, I am going to take your advice and enroll in a special spelling class instead, which sadly, doesn't leave me with enough time to re-type the in-depth response I originally provided. Therefore, I will supply you with the short answer to your question, which unfortunately, leaves out of a lot of relevant and potentially useful info, but don't worry, while I am learning how to spell, you can do learn how to use PubMed. We will both be better for it--me at spelling and you at answering your own questions.
> 
> Short answer: Potential, intial side effects experienced at the onset of treatment (nausea, tiredness) tend to diminish over time, remaining in less than 5% of patients with long-term use. However, dopaminergic agents have been shown to cause an increased incidence of compulsive disorders (rare) with long-term use (years). Overall, it is considered safe for long-term use often prescribed for many years in those with restless leg syndrome. Still, I recommend that users administer it "as needed" to manage prolactin levels, not as a permament sexual enhancer.
> 
> ...



The sexual enhancing effect had been more of an extra benefit, not necessarily what I'm focusing on.  The heightened well being, especially while on tren is great.  It has also made me a great speller.  ;-)  I was hoping that you had experimented with higher doses yourself, I'd like to hear from someone who has.  Thanks Mike.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 19, 2014)

It's good to know that higher doses aren't expected to have many negative effects after tapering up and getting used to it.  I've never had to use a dopamine agonist, but then I haven't used tren yet either...  After the write up I feel a little more comfortable going with prami instead of insisting on caber


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 19, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Decreased refractory period.



this is what I was getting at... Cool.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 20, 2014)

Usealittle said:


> this is what I was getting at... Cool.



Its insane, seriously.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

A word on Prami sides.  My rat took some, cant remember the dose, but it made him so drowsy he fell asleep at the wheel.  Luckily he was in traffic and just tapped bumpers with the lady in front of him.  Beware, some people are susceptible to somnolence, or falling asleep during daily activities.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 20, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> A word on Prami sides.  My rat took some, cant remember the dose, but it made him so drowsy he fell asleep at the wheel.  Luckily he was in traffic and just tapped bumpers with the lady in front of him.  Beware, some people are susceptible to somnolence, or falling asleep during daily activities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hence the low dosing and slow increasing advice.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

Correct...   that was a "beware"


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 20, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Correct...   that was a "beware"


That's scary.  I wish you remembered how much you dosed.  I only got tired for a few days.  I'm dosing before work, and after, after being right before the gym.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> A word on Prami sides.  My rat took some, cant remember the dose, but it made him so drowsy he fell asleep at the wheel.  Luckily he was in traffic and just tapped bumpers with the lady in front of him.  Beware, some people are susceptible to somnolence, or falling asleep during daily activities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This will totally be me except it'll be on my motorcycle and I'll go off a cliff 

caution on is the word of the day methinks


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 21, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> That's scary. I wish you remembered how much you dosed. I only got tired for a few days. I'm dosing before work, and after, after being right before the gym.



Exactly.  I wholly avoided this effect by starting very low and slowly working up, such as .1 mg for 3 days, followed by .2 for 3 days, then the same with .3, .4, and .5.  It took 15 days to reach 5. mg in my reserach, which is all I needed.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 21, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Exactly.  I wholly avoided this effect by starting very low and slowly working up, such as .1 mg for 3 days, followed by .2 for 3 days, then the same with .3, .4, and .5.  It took 15 days to reach 5. mg in my reserach, which is all I needed.



Definitely!   Find your tolerance.  I think i just read a post saying how much someone was taking and i mimicked it.  Hell, that person could have been taking it for years.   Everyone reacts different...  Lesson learned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSwole (Aug 21, 2014)

Man I wish I wish I could tolerate this stuff. I started with just .25 mg and was sick for 2 days. It was awful. anyone else have a ramping up on dose plan that I might try?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 21, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Exactly.  I wholly avoided this effect by starting very low and slowly working up, such as .1 mg for 3 days, followed by .2 for 3 days, then the same with .3, .4, and .5.  It took 15 days to reach 5. mg in my reserach, which is all I needed.





SoCalSwole said:


> Man I wish I wish I could tolerate this stuff. I started with just .25 mg and was sick for 2 days. It was awful. anyone else have a ramping up on dose plan that I might try?


 Mike already answered on how to ramp up a few post above yours.

Personally I do the ramp up in 7 day increments so 0.1mg for 7 days before increasing the dose. Go slow brother.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Aug 21, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^ Thanks Bro. I'll give it a go.


----------

